# τέλος επιτηδεύματος = business tax (?)



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2014)

Σε σελίδες της ΕΕ βρίσκω την αντιστοιχία trade tax = φόρος επιτηδεύματος. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι το εξής: το τέλος επιτηδεύματος δεν καταβάλλεται μόνο από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες αλλά και από τις επιχειρήσεις, επομένως δεν με εξυπηρετεί κάτι παρόμοιο με το "annual tax payable by the self-employed", που σκέφτηκα στην αρχή.
Μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

Palavra, έχει υπόψη σου πως ο όρος «ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας» έχει πλέον καταργηθεί κι έχει αντικατασταθεί απ' τον όρο «φυσικό πρόσωπο με κέρδη από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα». Γενικά ο νέος ΚΦΕ κατάργησε ιδιότητες και τις αντικατέστησε με πηγές εισοδήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

Kάτι σαν entrepreneurship tax, ίσως;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Palavra, έχει υπόψη σου πως ο όρος «ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας» έχει πλέον καταργηθεί κι έχει αντικατασταθεί απ' τον όρο «φυσικό πρόσωπο με κέρδη από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα». Γενικά ο νέος ΚΦΕ κατάργησε ιδιότητες και τις αντικατέστησε με πηγές εισοδήματος.


Ναι, το γνωρίζω. Ωστόσο, θέλω κάτι που να περιέχει τον ορισμό και να είναι όσο πιο συνοπτικό γίνεται, γιατί δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο να εξηγήσω αναλυτικά τι είναι αυτό - και ούτε και τον νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα τον αποδέκτη.

Ντοκ, καλό μου φαίνεται αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Να δούμε το licence tax που έχουν οι γείτονες:
http://www.minfin.bg/en/page/785
(Δεν διαβάζω γιατί δεν είμαι ο σωστός άνθρωπος να τα συγκρίνει)
και το entrepreneurial tax (μπα, παρεξηγήσιμο).


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2014)

Self-employed and liberal professions' contribution??

https://www.iser.essex.ac.uk/files/euromod/country-reports/Year4/CR_EL2009-2012FINAL.pdf (see pp.30 and 64)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς ορίζεται αυτό το τέλος, οπότε είναι αδύνατο να σκεφτώ αντίστοιχο, και όσα βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο (business tax, professional tax, tax on professional activities) έχουν μια διάσταση αοριστίας. Αλλά, επειδή διάβασα και ξαναστεναχωρήθηκα, όπως το παθαίνω κάθε φορά που αντιλαμβάνομαι πόσο περίπλοκο είναι το φορολογικό μας καθεστώς, γιατί μας αρέσει να φτιάχνουμε θηλιές και να τις φοράμε γύρω από το λαιμό μας, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να προτείνω την απόδοση... «end of professional activities». :-(


----------

